# A question concerning starting Medicare



## debbie in seattle (Oct 29, 2017)

So I’ll Be on Medicare Feb 1,does my normal healthcare cover me for the month of January?


----------



## nvtribefan (Oct 29, 2017)

Only if someone pays the premiums.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 29, 2017)

nvtribefan said:


> Only if someone pays the premiums.





debbie in seattle said:


> So I’ll Be on Medicare Feb 1,does my normal healthcare cover me for the month of January?


Yes, you can cancel as long as you have a Supplement Insurance to click in February..


----------



## debbie in seattle (Oct 29, 2017)

What I mean is that I’m on the same insurance through my husband as I have been for 40 years.   Will this insurance cover me for the month of January until I start Medicare Feb. 1 ?    Am I just SOL for the month of January?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 29, 2017)

As long as you are enrolled in the plan for 2018 Debbie, you should be covered for the month of January, as Nvtribefan said, as long as your premium is paid up.


----------



## Lynk (Oct 29, 2017)

I was enrolled in my insurance plan only for the month of January 2016 and had it canceled when I started Medicare on Feb 1.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Oct 30, 2017)

Thanks everyone.


----------

